# Rescues of the month November 2012



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*November 2012 GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUES*​ 

*Adopt a Golden Atlanta *
*and *
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida*​ 


*Adopt a Golden Atlanta*


*Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast*


*Available Goldens*


*Orphan Golden Retrievers at Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast*



*To Make a Donation, Sponsor a Golden, or "In Memory of" donation:*


*Donating to Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast*


*To make a donation by check, mail to:*


*Adopt a Golden Atlanta*
*P.O. Box 420256*
*Atlanta, Georgia 30342-9998 *​ 

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida-*​ 
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida, Inc.*​ 

*Available Goldens*​ 
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida*​ 


*To Make a Donation:*​ 
*http://www.grrmf.org/support/donate.html*​ 


*To make a donation by check, mail to:*​ 
*GRRMF*
*P.O. Box 1449*
*Goldenrod, FL 32733 *​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope every golden in need find his/her forever home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up the November 2012 GR Rescues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

